# Should I Freeze?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have been seeing all of the posts about freezing cigars. However, I have a few questions about freezing. 
Does freezing kill the eggs, so that I can keep the sticks at a higher temp and humidity?
Can I put my cigars in a freezer with food (Im 18 and dont have my own freezer)?
Will freezing have any noticeable affect on the burn, flavor, etc of my sticks?
Thanks for any and all help guys, its great to have people who are willing to help out a newb.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Freezing kills the eggs, as long as you get them down to the correct temperature (there is a sticky with pretty details. I don't know much about raising the temps and humidity, but I feel as though mold could be an issue if it gets too high. I have put my cigars in a freezer with food (double bagged) with no real issues, although if you have room I wouldn't put them in direct contact. I read an article with a panel of smokers blind smoking the cigars to see if they could guess which ones were frozen, and they really couldn't. 

Overall, I recommend it. If you have patience and do it right, it's a small price to pay to protect your investment!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> Hi everyone, I have been seeing all of the posts about freezing cigars. However, I have a few questions about freezing.
> Does freezing kill the eggs, so that I can keep the sticks at a higher temp and humidity?
> Can I put my cigars in a freezer with food (Im 18 and dont have my own freezer)?
> Will freezing have any noticeable affect on the burn, flavor, etc of my sticks?
> Thanks for any and all help guys, its great to have people who are willing to help out a newb.


Just my two cents of input because everyone here will have a different opinion. My brother and I have been smoking since the mid 90s (him early 90s) and we have never frozen any cigars. We have also never had any issue with beetles. For me the only time you need to even consider freezing is:

1. You have real Cubans.
2. Your cigar's RH is regularly higher than 70.

Currently, between my brother and I we have about 450 cigars all kept at 66 RH. We have zero problems. But, again it's a personal choice.

K.I.S.S.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> 2. Your cigar's RH is regularly higher than 70.
> 
> Currently, between my brother and I we have about 450 cigars all kept at 66 RH.


Maybe I'm missing something, but I always understood temperature to be the catalyst that led to eggs hatching rather than RH? I seem to recall 70* being the tipping point (though they can hatch in cooler temps), but that the RH could either be high or low if the temperature threshhold was crossed and beetles would still show up (assuming the egs are present).

OP- I recently froze my stash (a few hundred) based on the philosophy that it is cheap issurance. I put them in a bag, put them in the freezer for 2 days, and put them right back in the coolidor/humidor. No tempering or other fuss and no issues. If you're sharing freezer space I would just make sure they are put in there in such a way that an overzealous person doesn't fling them around like a bag of corn when their digging for pizza bagels :biggrin: You don't want your sticks getting busted. Good luck!


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

FireRunner said:


> Just my two cents of input because everyone here will have a different opinion. My brother and I have been smoking since the mid 90s (him early 90s) and we have never frozen any cigars. We have also never had any issue with beetles. For me the only time you need to even consider freezing is:
> 
> 1. You have real Cubans.
> 2. Your cigar's RH is regularly higher than 70.
> ...


OK, my humidity is usually 67-70 range and the temp is 62-65 (since i moved my humis to the basement), I just want to be extra safe though


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Yes, freezing makes sense and will not hurt your cigars. You should put your cigars in a freezer bag, remove as much air as you can, then freeze. You don't have to remove the cello wrappers.

Here is a guide "Mortality for Cigar Beetles". Useful for temperature Vs. time in freezer. 
The source escapes me, perhaps some one else knows. It is in Centigrade, not Fahrenheit. I've included a chart of equivalent Fahrenheit measurements at the end.

*Mortality for Cigar Beetles
*
Egg

-20 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1 hr
-15 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 4 hr
-10 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 12 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 48 hr
-0 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 240 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 336 hr

Larval

-20 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1 hr
-15 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 3 hr
-10 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 12 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 96 hr
-0 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 288 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 336 hr

Acclimated Larval (acclimated at 15 Celsius for 3 months to determine acclimation impact if any)

-20 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1 hr
-15 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 6 hr
-10 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 24 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 504 hr
-0 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1176 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1680 hr

Pupal

-20 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1 hr
-15 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 4 hr
-10 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 48 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 288 hr
-0 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 840 hr

Adult

-20 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 1 hr
-15 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 2 hr
-10 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 2 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 72 hr
-0 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 288 hr
-5 degrees C Time to 100% mortality 840 hr

*Centigrade to Fahrenheit *

-20C = -4F
-15C = 5F
-10C = 14F
-5C = 23F
-0C = 32F
+5F = 41F
+10C = 50F


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Here are some photos of cigar beetles and the damage that they cause.








Pupal, adult, and larval cigar beetles.








Hole in cigars from cigar beetles.

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

FireRunner said:


> Just my two cents of input because everyone here will have a different opinion. My brother and I have been smoking since the mid 90s (him early 90s) and we have never frozen any cigars. We have also never had any issue with beetles. For me the only time you need to even consider freezing is:
> 
> 1. You have real Cubans.
> 2. Your cigar's RH is regularly higher than 70.
> ...


If you've been smoking for almost 20 yrs and you've never had a beetle encounter, you're so lucky is escapes me. I've been smoking 6 years, and in that time I've received 3 shipments of cigars that came to my mailbox with beetle outbreaks. 2 of those were shipments of Cubans, so thats no surprise, but the other was just a box of NC's from a store in a warm state here in the US. Still its happened 3 times, so for the last 3 years I have frozen every SINGLE order that comes in the mail. Whether its cubans, non cubans, whether it arrives in the winter, or the summer. Triple freezer bags, each bag stick a straw in and suck out all the air, then seal it. Another bag over that, suck out the air and ziploc shut. My wineador sits in my 65 deg basement year round, but I would rather be safe than sorry. And I know lots of people who have been sorry to have a priceless stash of Cubans suffer devastating losses due to an outbreak. It all depends how much you store, and how much value you place on your stock.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Fridge for 12 hours
Freezer for 72 hours
Fridge for 12 hours
Overnight in the bag at room temperature.
Humidor for a couple weeks
Smoke

This from another BOTL.
-Jim


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

FireRunner said:


> Just my two cents of input because everyone here will have a different opinion. My brother and I have been smoking since the mid 90s (him early 90s) and we have never frozen any cigars. We have also never had any issue with beetles. For me the only time you need to even consider freezing is:
> 
> 1. You have real Cubans.
> 2. Your cigar's RH is regularly higher than 70.
> ...


i agree (aside from temp being > 70 vs rh)

i wouldnt freeze


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I recommend you freeze them, I freeze every cigar I get. There's no point in taking the risk when freezing them takes very little effort.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

RSTAD said:


> OK, my humidity is usually 67-70 range and the temp is 62-65 (since i moved my humis to the basement), I just want to be extra safe though


At the temp you'll be fine. RH has nothing to do with beetles. That said, there is no drawback to freezing. Just an extra level of security. If you're temps were consistently over 70-75, I would definitely freeze.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

dutchjim said:


> Fridge for 12 hours
> Freezer for 72 hours
> Fridge for 12 hours
> Overnight in the bag at room temperature.
> ...


The fridge step is unnessary before or after

Just wrap them good in Syrian wrap and throw in freezer for 72hrs..

If they are in a box... Throw them in 5 full days.

Pull out and let them come to room temp then throw in humidor!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Yes you should.

Very cheap insurance.


----------



## kra961 (May 16, 2012)

The question to really ask yourself is there a reason that you shouldn't, if you don't care about beetles then you shouldn't, if you have money to throw away then you shouldn't, if your collection doesn't mean anything to you then you shouldn't, if you can't wait for a couple of day's for the cheap insurance freezing provides then you shouldn't, if you've won the lottery 3 times in a row then you probably shouldn't.

Me I freeze everything in my collection because I can't say that the above doesn't apply to me.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

You'll sleep better if you do. 

Just to add my voice to the cacophony: 24 hours in the fridge, 72 in the freeze, 24 in the fridge. Double freezer bag!


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jordan23 said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> Very cheap insurance.


this^^^ its a must to freeze. I ALWAYS FREEZE now a days.


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

dutchjim said:


> Fridge for 12 hours
> Freezer for 72 hours
> Fridge for 12 hours
> Overnight in the bag at room temperature.
> ...


do this^^^ the only thing i did dif is store in freezer for 96 hours(4 days) just to be certain anything is left alive because most residential freezers dont get that cold. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I am going to start freezing my cigars. I've been picking up more than normal lately and I can't afford to replace them. I also didn't realize the CC's were higher risk, so those are going in when I get home. Though they are in tubos so at least they are insulated from the rest of the cigars.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

I don't know if I believe that Cubans are somehow more susceptible to beetles.
Is there any hard evidence of this or is it just been said enough that it's become lore?

Some of the worst horror stories & pictures I've seen were non-Cubans.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Freeze? You betcha! Want that vision in person? No way, man!


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Question. If the cigars have the larvae. You freeze them and kill the larvae. Light one up, arn't you smoking dead larvae???


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

AndrewV said:


> Question. If the cigars have the larvae. You freeze them and kill the larvae. Light one up, arn't you smoking dead larvae???


Yeah, but they're so small you will never know.

Also many who are talking about eggs hatching aren't considering the fact that by the time you get the sticks, the beetles may already be inside. It's not like they hang a sign on the cigar when they're in there. And you never know the conditions the sticks were stored at before they got to you. Freezing is easy. I do it all the time since cutting open a Liga Undercrown Corona Viva and finding a cozy nest with a big beetle in it.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Addendum:
I have found the original post for this information, along with an explanation of freezing (how long, what temperature). Its from Scott W.
His post is titled "The science behind freezing". Take a look, very interesting. 
I can't post links as I do not have enough postings to get that privilege. -Jim



dutchjim said:


> Yes, freezing makes sense and will not hurt your cigars. You should put your cigars in a freezer bag, remove as much air as you can, then freeze. You don't have to remove the cello wrappers.
> 
> Here is a guide "Mortality for Cigar Beetles". Useful for temperature Vs. time in freezer.
> The source escapes me, perhaps some one else knows. It is in Centigrade, not Fahrenheit. I've included a chart of equivalent Fahrenheit measurements at the end.
> ...


----------



## Hotpocket (Sep 26, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> just make sure they are put in there in such a way that an overzealous person doesn't fling them around like a bag of corn when their digging for pizza bagels


I hear that!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a question, when cigars come in cellophane,do you freeze them in the cellophane,or take them off?


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

concig said:


> Just a question, when cigars come in cellophane,do you freeze them in the cellophane,or take them off?


In the cellophane is fine.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Just one addition to this conversation - the magic temperature for beetle activity appears to be somewhere along this scale - 60*F (induces dormancy) to 66*F (induces inactivity) to 68*F which allows the full development cycle to take place, at a slower than usual speed. I do not know the entomological difference between "dormancy" and "inactivity." Seems like the data would suggest, and plenty of Puffers can attest, that 65*F is a safe storage temperature.

I can't keep my cigars that cool, so I freeze them all. Even if I could keep them that cool, I would probably freeze them anyway just to avoid getting that one freak mutant beetle that handles cold weather. I am a man who knows the direction and extent of my luck. :biggrin:

I measured the temp in my freezer - 0*. I double-bag (ziplocks), sucking out as much air as possible. They go right in the freezer for three days. I suspect that is overkill - two is probably enough, but three sounds good to me. I take them out, leave them on the counter for a few hours, then unpack them and put them in the coolidor for a few weeks. No refrigerator time for me, although plenty of guys do it, and it can't hurt.


----------



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

dutchjim said:


> Fridge for 12 hours
> Freezer for 72 hours
> Fridge for 12 hours
> Overnight in the bag at room temperature.
> ...


In spite of this quote from another BOTL, I actually do not put them in a fridge before or after freezing. I "defrost" them for 4 hours, then into the humi. No problems in 8 years.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mad4Cigars said:


> I don't know if I believe that Cubans are somehow more susceptible to beetles.
> Is there any hard evidence of this or is it just been said enough that it's become lore?
> 
> Some of the worst horror stories & pictures I've seen were non-Cubans.


Not more susceptible but the cc factories do not freeze (or treat) at all while some of the nc's factories do or take other steps to reduce infestation.


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

YES! FREEZE! 
After a test last week with 8 cigars, I decided today to freeze the rest, and I found only a handful of small spots or what seemed to be small holes - BUT at the bottom of the humidor: I saw a few, light brown, VERY small, and VERY quickly running, nasty looking bugs!!! I'm completely stunned! 

Freezing the cigars for a week should save them, but WHAT TO DO with the HUMIDOR ????? Someone, please??


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

hardgainer83 said:


> YES! FREEZE!
> After a test last week with 8 cigars, I decided today to freeze the rest, and I found only a handful of small spots or what seemed to be small holes - BUT at the bottom of the humidor: I saw a few, light brown, VERY small, and VERY quickly running, nasty looking bugs!!! I'm completely stunned!
> 
> Freezing the cigars for a week should save them, but WHAT TO DO with the HUMIDOR ????? Someone, please??


Wipe it out, outside, with a dry cloth or paper towel. The bugs are in the sticks, not in your humidor (so long as you wipe it out).

Inspect each stick for any holes after you freeze them. Isolate those. Tap the sticks on a white paper and see if stuff falls out. Isolate those. Up to you whether you smoke them or not.

Put the sticks back in the humidor and see if the critters show up again.


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

stonecutter2 said:


> Wipe it out, outside, with a dry cloth or paper towel. The bugs are in the sticks, not in your humidor (so long as you wipe it out).
> 
> Inspect each stick for any holes after you freeze them. Isolate those. Tap the sticks on a white paper and see if stuff falls out. Isolate those. Up to you whether you smoke them or not.
> 
> Put the sticks back in the humidor and see if the critters show up again.


Thank you for the help! 
The thing is, that I saw these very small & quick bugs, flying out & rapidly hide again, from and back into the small crack where the walls meet the bottom inside the humidor; only when shaking it hard and tapping the sides a bit harder! 
Don't know what they are but they clearly did not like sunlight at all! And they disappeared just as fast as they flew out from the crack!? I have not heard / read about anything similar so that's why the panic!! I have always believed - just like you said - that they live in the sticks, not in the humi! Could they be something else??


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

hardgainer83 said:


> Thank you for the help!
> The thing is, that I saw these very small & quick bugs, flying out & rapidly hide again, from and back into the small crack where the walls meet the bottom inside the humidor; only when shaking it hard and tapping the sides a bit harder!
> Don't know what they are but they clearly did not like sunlight at all! And they disappeared just as fast as they flew out from the crack!? I have not heard / read about anything similar so that's why the panic!! I have always believed - just like you said - that they live in the sticks, not in the humi! Could they be something else??


It's possible they're some other kind of bug, not tobacco beetles (other bugs eat tobacco too). Either way, they apparently really like your humidor. So you gotta get them out of there if they're hiding in the cracks.

You could try wrapping the humidor in plastic wrap thoroughly, then freezing the humidor for a few days?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I would worry about freezing a humidor - wrapped or not. That would be pretty hard on the joints.

I'd suggest dripping a little Everclear into the seams around the inside of the humidor. Vodka would probably work, but you want as much alcohol content as possible. Not sure it would kill eggs or pupae, but I think it would.


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tritones said:


> I would worry about freezing a humidor - wrapped or not. That would be pretty hard on the joints.
> 
> I'd suggest dripping a little Everclear into the seams around the inside of the humidor. Vodka would probably work, but you want as much alcohol content as possible. Not sure it would kill eggs or pupae, but I think it would.


I've been thinking a lot on the question of freezing the humidor or not. And something tells me not to do it. I don't know what Everclear is - at all, never heard about it ( probably because I live in Finland ). What active chemical(s) does it contain?? I think that 60% is the strongest vodka they sell here, even if there is rum as strong as 80% - and I will probably try the 60% vodka! WAIT, I'm not sure, but it's possible I could get from the pharmacy a small bottle of 90%+ alcohol that's "poisoned" in some way so you can't drink it, but is there any risk that the "poison" could do any harm to the humi?? Or is it maybe better to use plain strong vodka?

And thanks guys for all your advice!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

hardgainer83 said:


> I've been thinking a lot on the question of freezing the humidor or not. And something tells me not to do it. I don't know what Everclear is - at all, never heard about it ( probably because I live in Finland ). What active chemical(s) does it contain?? I think that 60% is the strongest vodka they sell here, even if there is rum as strong as 80% - and I will probably try the 60% vodka! WAIT, I'm not sure, but it's possible I could get from the pharmacy a small bottle of 90%+ alcohol that's "poisoned" in some way so you can't drink it, but is there any risk that the "poison" could do any harm to the humi?? Or is it maybe better to use plain strong vodka?
> 
> And thanks guys for all your advice!!!


 Everclear is alcohol that is available in 151 or 190 proof (75.5% and 95% alcohol).

I doubt the "poisoned" (they call it "denatured" in the US) alcohol would do any damage as long as you let it evaporate thoroughly before adding cigars back in. Of course, you'll have to re-season your humidor anyway, which should allow plenty of time for the alcohol to go away.

But vodka should be sufficiently toxic to kill small insects as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> Just wrap them good in Syrian wrap...


Yeah, but that stuffs hard to find with the current unrest there...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I freeze. I don't want my wife to see me crying.


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but that stuffs hard to find with the current unrest there...


Lol


----------



## Lou_40 (Jun 3, 2013)

This and other threads were enough to convince me! Started freezing in small lots about a week ago (limited room in side by side). Have rotated two batches out to fridge, then wineador. More to come out tonight and should be completed by the week end! 

Again the value of this forum is demonstrated, IMHO!

Have been enjoying this forum for a month or so now!


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Hate to admit, but I've had that kind of 'dust' shown in the bottom photo in my humidor.

It won't happen again as long as I can get to a freezer - and another thanks to puff members.



dutchjim said:


> Here are some photos of cigar beetles and the damage that they cause.
> 
> View attachment 44318
> 
> ...


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Very informative thread... Mind made up.. The Wifey and I shall freeze all our sticks, starting tonight.... Not worth the risk and for something so simple to do, its more than worth it... Thanks guys!


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

I would have to agree I am convinced. I will freeze all cigars. The information here makes it impossible to not freeze.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

jmj_203 said:


> If you've been smoking for almost 20 yrs and you've never had a beetle encounter, you're so lucky is escapes me. I've been smoking 6 years, and in that time I've received 3 shipments of cigars that came to my mailbox with beetle outbreaks. 2 of those were shipments of Cubans, so thats no surprise, but the other was just a box of NC's from a store in a warm state here in the US. Still its happened 3 times, so for the last 3 years I have frozen every SINGLE order that comes in the mail. Whether its cubans, non cubans, whether it arrives in the winter, or the summer. Triple freezer bags, each bag stick a straw in and suck out all the air, then seal it. Another bag over that, suck out the air and ziploc shut. My wineador sits in my 65 deg basement year round, but I would rather be safe than sorry. And I know lots of people who have been sorry to have a priceless stash of Cubans suffer devastating losses due to an outbreak. It all depends how much you store, and how much value you place on your stock.


Sorry to bring up an old thread, I wasn't following this until someone today increased my rep from here.

To address the above person: Yes, my brother and I have been smoking for 20 years and have never had beetle issues. No, I do not believe it is luck. I know several people who have been smoking longer than I have and they never freeze their cigars - never (we are talking about men in their late 50s). The risk of having beetles is always present, but all major brands freeze their cigars before shipping. Ask any cigar rep. Also, ask this question: If beetles were a real threat why don't cigar shops freeze their stock? The cigars they receive are their livelihood. If there was a threat they would freeze, but they do not.

Where you get the cigars and the quality of the cigars matters. We don't buy cigars online and we maintain our humidors. We don't smoke "cheap"/off-brand cigars and we do hold Cubans in our collection. I don't know the total value of our collection but it's pretty high. So, I disagree that "It all depends how much you store, and how much value you place on your stock." We maintain our cigars with simplicity and since we've never had a beetle in 20 years...we're not changing - K.I.S.S.

If people want to freeze that's fine. It's a personal choice. But, in 20 years of smoking in the Washington DC area I have never met one person who freezes their cigars - not one. And, I'm a member of a heavily used cigar lounge. I'm not trying to change anyone's mind about freeze. A person is free to choose to do what they wish. But, I don't care for how the majority of people on these boards "bully and scare" new smokers into thinking that freezing is a *must*. No, it is not. _ It's an option that should be considered based on the climate you live in and where you normally get your cigars._


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Sounds like many posters on here get their smokes "online". Maybe that is why the bandwagon response?

You keep Cubans? Oooooh boy, here we go.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but that stuffs hard to find with the current unrest there...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MarkC again.


:lol: I owe you a :bump:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Count me in for someone who doesn't freeze... Never had a problem with about 15 yrs smoking. Been in the cigar industry for 4 years now & have seen them once, on a box that was shipped in with the infestation.

Is it a problem to freeze? Am I against it? No... I'm just lazy. :thumb:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Good post, Henry - a well-thought-out and well-stated position. Just a couple of comments:



FireRunner said:


> If beetles were a real threat why don't cigar shops freeze their stock? The cigars they receive are their livelihood. If there was a threat they would freeze, but they do not.


The cost of freezing for a B&M would be far higher than the benefit. If they lose a cigar - or even a box here and there (and they do, although it's certainly very rare) - it costs them less to replace than the cost of freezing - even amortized over the life of a freezer unit. I don't buy a lot at B&Ms, but I do frequent a couple for certain cigars they carry. And I _have_ found a beetle in a high-end cigar from a B&M. Others on this forum have, too. But, while the cost to a business of losing a few cigars does not justify the expense of freezing, there is no increased expense to the individual who chooses to freeze.



FireRunner said:


> I don't care for how the majority of people on these boards "bully and scare" new smokers into thinking that freezing is a *must*. No, it is not. _ It's an option that should be considered based on the climate you live in and where you normally get your cigars._


Maybe there are some boards where bullying takes place around the discussion of freezing, but I have never seen that happen here. The closest I have seen was a rabid "anti-freezing" proponent who got way out of line. Yes, the risk of beetles may be overstated to a degree, and that might constitute "scare" tactics. However, enough guys on Puff have suffered significant beetle damage that perhaps they can be excused for using emphatic language.

You are absolutely right, and you said it very well - freezing is _not_ mandatory, but it is an option for people whose situation and practice may make them more vulnerable to beetle predation than you and your friends are.


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

Tritones said:


> Everclear is alcohol that is available in 151 or 190 proof (75.5% and 95% alcohol).
> 
> I doubt the "poisoned" (they call it "denatured" in the US) alcohol would do any damage as long as you let it evaporate thoroughly before adding cigars back in. Of course, you'll have to re-season your humidor anyway, which should allow plenty of time for the alcohol to go away.
> 
> But vodka should be sufficiently toxic to kill small insects as well.


Thank you very, very many, Mike!!! I bought from the pharmacy the worst poison available and dripped it into all the seams inside the humidor twice with a 30 minutes pause in between - AND immediately after it had all evaporated: ABSOLUTELY NO small, fast, ugly & nasty critters living in the humidor seams anymore!!!

But still I wonder as hell; what damn kind of critters it was I had - because they lived in the HUMI, and DID NOT do ANY damage to the cigars at all ?!!??!!? Does someone know, or has someone maybe heard, about some kind of "cedar-tree-beatles" ???


----------



## Hotpocket (Sep 26, 2011)

FireRunner said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, I wasn't following this until someone today increased my rep from here.
> 
> To address the above person: Yes, my brother and I have been smoking for 20 years and have never had beetle issues. No, I do not believe it is luck. I know several people who have been smoking longer than I have and they never freeze their cigars - never (we are talking about men in their late 50s). The risk of having beetles is always present, but all major brands freeze their cigars before shipping. Ask any cigar rep. Also, ask this question: If beetles were a real threat why don't cigar shops freeze their stock? The cigars they receive are their livelihood. If there was a threat they would freeze, but they do not.
> 
> ...


Dude, more power to you. I was the same until a shipment came in and I had to toss 4 sticks - not off brands, let call them Opus X for example - I check every single cigar and frozer the bastards. In my other huli however I froze nada and its pretty happy at a ph 68% and 22c. When push comes to shove freeze those bad boys up or not, depends. To each his own righ?


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

@ hardgainer83

Maybe wood mites. Tiny and white.
I've had this problem too.I have cleaned the humidor with ammonia and they are gone.
They do not damage cigars.


----------



## Habbie (Jun 9, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I have an active wood mite issue. The cigars are double bagged and in the freezer at 0 Fahrenheit. I was able to wedge my humidor in there too. A few days ago I removed the cigars to freeze, cleaned the entire interior of the humidor with rubbing alcohol 90% then closed it up. The mites returned the next day.

Freezing at zero for 3 days should fix it all. As a reference, the humidity in the freezer is 80%, so drying out wouldn't be a problem. Before you freeze a cigar, check the humidity level in the freezer as some are drier than others.

You'll hear if I have conquered the little critters.


----------

